# NREMT-B waiting for approval?



## GoldenBeaR6 (Jan 14, 2009)

Hey y'all,

How long did it take for your EMT-B class to verify your completion, making you eligible to schedule the NREMT-B exam?  It's been a week or so, and I'm getting antsy!


----------



## silver (Jan 14, 2009)

hmm can take a while...mine was definitely longer than a week.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 15, 2009)

Your teach should have told you how long the process take.  Usually it takes 2 weeks i hear. So check the application status 2 weeks of the day you finish. Hope that made sense


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 15, 2009)

Took 2 days for skills to be verified, and another week exactly for class completion to be verified.  

But it depends on how lazy/not your instructor is.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 15, 2009)

Would you all reccomend getting NREMT? What does it do for you?


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 15, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Would you all reccomend getting NREMT? What does it do for you?



Here in Texas, it is required to get your initial state cert. Nothing bad about having it really, as it makes the transition from NR state to NR state much easier. 


Plus, you get an extra 2 letters on your name tag!


----------



## GoldenBeaR6 (Jan 18, 2009)

still waiting, 10 days....


----------



## GoldenBeaR6 (Jan 28, 2009)

10 more days, still waiting...

called the nremt people, they seem somewhat sympathetic to my cause.


----------



## rhan101277 (Jan 28, 2009)

You need to google your state department of health.  Our instructor put our class passing part up there for us right away.  The practicals took the longest and I had to call the guy at the state to see what was up.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 29, 2009)

It took over a month in Washington. December 13th was the course completion, the results were at NREMT on Jan 27.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 29, 2009)

n7lxi said:


> It took over a month in Washington. December 13th was the course completion, the results were at NREMT on Jan 27.



That's ridiculous.  You need to tell your instructor that he needs to be faster.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 29, 2009)

Linuss said:


> That's ridiculous.  You need to tell your instructor that he needs to be faster.



Nobody tells this instructor anything.  It's a very political system over here in King County. 

And if you think the month of waiting for NREMT approval is bad, it's at least *3* months from the time you complete the course 'til you have your county/state cert. Amazingly slow.


----------



## GoldenBeaR6 (Jan 29, 2009)

got verified today.  turns out the program coordinator couldn't figure out the website and didn't care to ask anyone.  hard to believe he's never done it before.


----------



## McLovin05 (Jan 30, 2009)

It took about 2 weeks for everything to be approved for me, course completion was done the first week and then after calling and harassing them I got the practical skills and payment approved and my Authorization to test came a day later.


----------

